
Show HN: Leon – Open-Source Personal Assistant - Brajeshwar
https://getleon.ai/
======
maybeiambatman
Is there a list of things Leon is currently able to do?

~~~
Louistiti
Hey, I'm the creator of Leon.

The project is pretty young today, you can see what Leon is able to do over
here: [https://github.com/leon-
ai/leon/tree/develop/packages](https://github.com/leon-
ai/leon/tree/develop/packages)

For the first release, I wanted to focus on the foundations instead of his
modules (skills). Now it is quite easy to scale by creating new modules.

Contributions are welcome.

